# Upgrades



## MakMov (Jan 22, 2019)

XL table for my micro feels like I got a little more like a real machine


----------



## Naiveambition (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks good.  Did u make it or buy. ?   I've been looking into tables for a small surface grinder setup and this setup may work.


----------



## MakMov (Jan 23, 2019)

From Little Machine Shop basically the seig x2 xl x axis table

Or you talk the bench ... I made.


----------



## DJP (Jan 23, 2019)

Looking at your picture I suggest a precision milling vice should be your next upgrade. They come with a rotating base which you can remove to retain as much quill height as possible. Soba is a brand that I have but I'm sure there are others. Once the vise is aligned to the table you can use the ground surfaces to support parallels or to check that the part is in the vice correctly. A milling vice saves a lot of set up work. If you have a birthday coming up buy two as they will support long work pieces even though they have small jaws.

My thoughts for your consideration.


----------



## MakMov (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh ya all good suggestions already have a precision ground vise and 2 sets of parallels and a 3in rotary table but I am going to get a 4 in rotary with chuck and divider next I am getting there slowly


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 23, 2019)

A tooling plate may come in handy.    I use one at work, just a scrap piece of aluminum with a bunch of 1/4-28 holes in it.   Aluminum works out nice if you consider the plate expendable.   To go with the plate a bunch or toe clamps and so forth where made up.   Comes in very handy for working on very small stuff.    When it gets too thin (from the required resurfacing from time to time) you can throw it out or save for chunks of thin aluminum.

Tooling plates can also be made of steel and may even be desirable for some usage.   However having one that can be drilled or milled into is very desirable.   Actually having tooling plates of different sizes can also be useful.   One that will fit into your vise can save you from dismounting the vise to use the tooling plate.    Meanwhile larger plates are great for large, but thin items that are difficult to clamp.


----------

